# the midlands vs the north



## kakuma (Sep 2, 2006)

which is better???

the north, amazing cities like newcastle, liverpool and manchester. and almost amazing cities like leeds and sheffield. a wealth of culture spanning the ages with a dearth of world famous pop bands, football teams, writers, poets etc, and amazing countryside like northumbria, the lake district etc

vs nottingham and a bunch of industrial estates turned into towns and jasper carrot


----------



## big footed fred (Sep 2, 2006)

And Barnsley mate.


----------



## kakuma (Sep 2, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> And Barnsley mate.



how could i forget


----------



## H.Dot (Sep 2, 2006)

The North may have the upper hand in the "cool" stakes, but most of that is well in the past now. I'm surprised you haven't got a "Hacienda Museum" already.  

Add together all the "great" cities of the North, and you still haven't got Birmingham, so there's really no contest - Midlands it is. 

Mind you, I was born there, so what do you expect lol


----------



## kakuma (Sep 2, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> The North may have the upper hand in the "cool" stakes, but most of that is well in the past now. I'm surprised you haven't got a "Hacienda Museum" already.
> 
> Add together all the "great" cities of the North, and you still haven't got Birmingham, so there's really no contest - Midlands it is.
> 
> Mind you, I was born there, so what do you expect lol



i;m from newcaslte and we don't go on about the 'golden age' opf manchester
, thats for southern/old twats 

we have lots of amazing stuff going on now


----------



## H.Dot (Sep 2, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i;m from newcaslte and we don't go on about the 'golden age' opf manchester
> , thats for southern/old twats
> 
> we have lots of amazing stuff going on now



I've only been to Newcastle once, but I'd rather go back there than visit Manchester again, that's for sure.


----------



## chio (Sep 2, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> The North may have the upper hand in the "cool" stakes, but most of that is well in the past now. I'm surprised you haven't got a "Hacienda Museum" already.



We've got the Haçienda flats - that's almost as good! (And Affleck's Palace, which might as well be a museum to things that once were.)

I live right on the border of the North and Midlands, though... *shuffles arse on fence*


----------



## mauvais (Sep 2, 2006)

I vote North!

Manchester's still great, a really excellent city. Then you've got Lancashire and Yorkshire, Cumbria, miles of coast with all kinds of diverse places - even Blackpool and Morecambe - proper scenery, proper people, proper culture, even if sometimes it's a bit shit.

Round here, it's nothing but flat fields. The landscape's interrupted by the odd abandoned railway or canal, but apart from that there's very little going on. A few interesting places, but that's it I'm afraid. Sorry, Midlanders!


----------



## Mallard (Sep 2, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> which is better???
> 
> vs nottingham and a bunch of industrial estates turned into towns and jasper carrot



The Peak District passed you by then Ninja? Having lived in both I remember 'industrial estates' in the north as well. I believe Manchester's own The Fall celebrated them in a lovely ditty.


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> The Peak District passed you by then Ninja? Having lived in both I remember 'industrial estates' in the north as well. I believe Manchester's own The Fall celebrated them in a lovely ditty.



we have industrial estate town

but that is all you have. birmingham, coventry etc


noone would live there by choice


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 3, 2006)

The North shall rise again


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

i dream of a forum where we don't even have to tolerate monkey hangers and smoggies, let alone fucking brum twats


----------



## Mallard (Sep 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> we have industrial estate town
> 
> but that is all you have. birmingham, coventry etc
> 
> ...



Hey I'm not for the regional bigotry Ninja I leave that to you. I don't think I've ever been to Coventry. You don't want to tolerate 'Monkey hangers and smogies' get out much do you sad little man?


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Hey I'm not for the regional bigotry Ninja I leave that to you. I don't think I've ever been to Coventry. You don't want to tolerate 'Monkey hangers and smogies' get out much do you sad little man?



fuck off


----------



## Mallard (Sep 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> fuck off



Real eloquence there Ninja. It's not much of a life is it seething at a computer raving about anyone fortunate enough to not be exactly like you?


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Real eloquence there Ninja. It's not much of a life is it seething at a computer raving about anyone fortunate enough to not be exactly like you?



fuck off


----------



## Mallard (Sep 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> fuck off



Shouldn't you be getting your bag ready for school tomorrow?


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

I was born near Manchester and I love Yorkshire. And Whitby - can't forget Whitby   I went to Hadrian's Wall on a daytrip once and I've done some work in Blyth  

Midlands is en route to the North innit.


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be getting your bag ready for school tomorrow?



fuck off


----------



## Mallard (Sep 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> fuck off



I reckon I must be the only one here who's not been savvy enough put you on 'ignore' Ninja.


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> I reckon I must be the only one here who's not been savvy enough put you on 'ignore' Ninja.




'savvy'


----------



## Mallard (Sep 3, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> 'savvy'



This from someone who uses 'innit'?


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

way to derail a thread duckboy

just fuck off ok


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

Mallard's got hisself in a flap


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> Mallard's got hisself in a flap



you could say he is ducking responsibility


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> you could say he is ducking responsibility



treading on eggshells there ninj


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> treading on eggshells there ninj



seems like some quack to me


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> seems like some quack to me



You're just winging it now


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

beh-avian


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

pluck off


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

i don't think this can go much feather


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

someone call for the bill


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

stop swanning about


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

<flips ninj the bird>


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

i donald like this


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

really d-raking up some old uns there


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

your just being daffy now


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

pond life scum


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

you need a heron aid


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

It's all a freakin lark to you


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

dont be such a tit


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

heh, gulled you into a false sense of security


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

birds


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

dose of thrush if you ask me


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

stop parroting what other peoplr asay


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

Yer watching me like a hawk


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

eagle eyed


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

The yolks over now folks


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

it's all flown straight over my head


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

hen pecked


----------



## cesare (Sep 3, 2006)

load of awld cock


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

So, aside from Ninjaboy, what makes Newcastle such a hoot?


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> So, aside from Ninjaboy, what makes Newcastle such a hoot?



the hot chicks


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

son, you need to spread your wings.


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

this bird has flown


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

you'll be beak


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

are you completely cuckoo?


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

that's what happens when you're in turtle dove me ol' chipper


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

i wish her bloke woodpcker on the cheek


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

I'd be happy with a shag


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I'd be happy with a shag



do you live nearby?


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

how long have you got?


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

about 7 1/2"


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

that half an inch is going to make all the difference


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

a whimper to a scream


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

would you mind waving it in someone else's direction, I'm having my breakfast


----------



## kakuma (Sep 3, 2006)

if i had a penny....


----------



## chio (Sep 3, 2006)

c


----------



## Yetman (Sep 14, 2006)

Great thread


----------



## k_s (Sep 16, 2006)

Oasis vs led zeppelin in a fight anyone? Even a dead john bonham could have the gallagher brothers with their whining met bar poncery.

Midlands by a mile, as the north has the misfortune of containing liverpool, an intolerable cesspit of chavdom and urban decay and home of the biggest squadron of twats ever to unite behind a football team. The north is also responsible for the recent rise of the BNP (no fascists would show their faces round my way, there'd be lots of friendly people waiting to help them on the way home in an ambulance). The peak district shits on the lake district, the avon shits on the tyne and nottingham shits on leeds. Did i mention liverpool is a shithole?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 16, 2006)

k_s said:
			
		

> The north is also responsible for the recent rise of the BNP


As far as I'm aware, Barking and Dagenham are not in the North, and it's likely the same can be said for their 11 seats there. Rumour has it that Epping Forest, Redbridge, Stoke-on-Trent, Sandwell, Solihull and Redditch aren't either. Oh, where are those last four again?

Bradford is though, where they were kicked out. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/politics/4974870.stm


----------



## Tom A (Sep 16, 2006)

k_s said:
			
		

> Oasis vs led zeppelin in a fight anyone?


Not a proper comparision i'm afraid. The North has also brought us the Beatles, Hollies, Stone Roses, Joy Division/New Order, Smiths, and Doves*.

I do say this as a Midlander (N. Staffordshire) who is about to defect to the North (Lancaster).

*However the Midlands did give us the afformentioned Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Slade, Move, ELO, Charlatans, and most recently, Editors.


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 24, 2006)

Mmmmmm I would say The Midlands because I am a Black Country Lad, but the North does have its good points like great football teams (I do not include Bolton in that statement), wonderful bands (thanks Manchester) and some great cities Manchester especially. Ive always found Mancs/Geordies/Scousers very entertaining as well, oh and the Angel of the North is fantastic.

But then you have Yorkshire, ive never met anyone from Yorkshire that I would wish to meet again (and I work for a company based up there so I do see a fair amount of them)....maybe ive just been unlucky in the Yorkshire stakes?


----------



## kokkini (Sep 29, 2006)

Manc accent or Birmingham accent anyone?


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 30, 2006)

kokkini said:
			
		

> Manc accent or Birmingham accent anyone?



I love the Manc accent, especially on the ladies!


----------



## irishshapes (Oct 2, 2006)

personally i prefer the scouse accent in a bird!

makes her sound proper dirty!
like you could do wrong things to them!


----------



## StanSmith (Oct 3, 2006)

irishshapes said:
			
		

> personally i prefer the scouse accent in a bird!
> 
> makes her sound proper dirty!
> like you could do wrong things to them!




Haha it does now you mention it, Scousers.....bless 'em


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 3, 2006)

The midlands is better, simply because erm, well errr...  yaw knaw daw ya mate aye it, arr. You might think the north is better, but it aye thow.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 4, 2006)

The North of England is indeed very beautiful, punctuated by many a rugged peak, rolling pasture, gritty mill and mighty steelworks.  

But the Midlands are better, simply because I was born there. End of.


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Oct 4, 2006)

"Black Country born, Black Country bred, strong in the arm, thick in the 'ead"

…and proud of it!


----------

